# Exchange/Amavis Bad Header Section



## Omega (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem. Bei senden von Mails über einen Exchange 2003 SP2 (SBS Server) erhalten die Emfänger die Mails nur mit dem Verweis "undisclosed-recipients" und keinerlei Inhalt. Jeder Mailverkehr über "normales" SMTP funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Server ist ein Debian 5.0 mit ISPConfig, aufgesetzt nach diesem How-To.
In den Optionen der Mail steht: 


> Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
> by *zensur* (Postfix) with ESMTP id 8E75D278258
> for <weiss@nicht.de>; Mon, 18 May 2009 16:44:27 +0200 (CEST)
> X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at *zensur*
> X-Amavis-Alert: BAD HEADER SECTION, MIME error: error: unexpected end of header


Ich habe jetzt diverses probiert. Das Problem tritt bisher nur auf in Verbindung ISPConfig 3/Debian 5 und Exchange! Ich konnte noch einen Debian 4 mit ISPConfig 2 gegentesten. Dort habe ich das Problem nicht!

Jemand eine Idee? Was geht da schief?


----------



## Omega (19. Mai 2009)

Als Workaround habe ich mir jetzt damit beholfen, nicht schön , aber ... 

Greift ISPconfig darauf zu und verändert 50-User? Ich habe Änderungen mit dem Datum der ISPConfig Installation festgestellt!


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2009)

Du kannst das auch einfach in den amavis Regeln in ispconfig einstellen, dass er bad header ignoroieren soll.


----------



## Omega (21. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst das auch einfach in den amavis Regeln in ispconfig einstellen, dass er bad header ignoroieren soll.


Also, die Regeln in ISP3 ... wäre echt nett wenn da mal jemand ein paar erklärende Worte zuschreiben könnte. Ist bei mir, eher try and error 

Aber nochmals zu dem Problem oben. Alles zurück. Schuld ist der Gdata Business Virenscanner  Outlook leitet die Mail an Exchange, der Virenscanner funkt beim Versand dazwischen und "kastriert" wohl im entscheidenden Augenblick die Mail. Weder Exchange noch Postfix (bis auf den Bad Header Eintrag, der aber noch nicht mal kommen muss!) merken da was von und protokollieren auch noch alles als OK. 
Abhilfe schafft, GData zu sagen, halte dich bitte aus ausgehenden Mails raus. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch andere Virenscanner da eingreifen, es scheint aber wirklich ein nur in der Kombination Exchange SP2 - Virenscanner, zu Problemen zu kommen. SP1 Exchange läuft es tadellos!  Da muss ma erst mal drauf kommen.


----------

